# Redding Calif is burning.



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

News about Redding on Twitter

News about #CarrFire on Twitter


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

News so far is that Whiskeytown, west of Redding..it burned. Gone. Looks like Redding will be the same. Dayum!
It didn't help that it was 115 degrees today in Redding. It was 105 where I am. This is atrocious AWFUL weather here during the summer. AWFUL. I hate it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

When the fire jumped the Sacramento River....it spelled the doom of Redding.

And for those who plan to come in here and be snarky...this state is my home. Bad, good, doesn't matter. A lot of people will lose EVERYTHING they have...and the poor animals...wild and tame...will die. If you can't say a prayer for those folks....don't say anything at all, please.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.



What is this wild fire natural or arson? Or both? WTF Gracie not good, please you and Mr. Gracie stay safe, will say prayers for you and yes if that thing gets within an hour of you then GTFO.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 27, 2018)

Last time I was there was 1982.  It doesn't appear to have changed much.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

Finally....MSM reports.

The Latest: California wildfire kills 1, burns firefighters


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


>



It looks beautiful but scary at the same time, it looks beautiful and serene but within is ominous.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the info, "Gracie". Vacationed there a few years ago and had considered going there again this year. Guess we made the right decision not to.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.


Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


Holy Hell, that first and last photo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.



Check in Gracie when you can to let us know you are okay and what is happening.


----------



## McRocket (Jul 27, 2018)

I've been through Redding many times. Nice place.

REALLY hot though (because of it's geographical location).

Hope things work out for them.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.

Watch the vid. Mesmerizing and scarey all at once.
I am gassed up and ready to roll if it starts heading this way. And if not this particular fire..any other that happens near me. This is a major fire zone during fire season. Never had to worry about it when I lived at the beach. Here? Whole new ballgame.

Carr Fire moves into Redding, California; 2 killed - CNN


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.



Be careful out there. I was swept up in wildfire season last year and evacuated for 3 days. The fire redirected just under a mile away from my town. Scary stuff.


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.







It has already killed two of the firefighters as well.  A truly horrible disaster for all involved.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 27, 2018)

I didn't realize that this fire was in Shasta National Park.  What a shame.  I loved that area.  Once the fire reaches the floor of the valley, the real concern would likely be on its flanks as it tries to spread west-southwest and east-southeast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> 
> Watch the vid. Mesmerizing and scarey all at once.
> I am gassed up and ready to roll if it starts heading this way. And if not this particular fire..any other that happens near me. This is a major fire zone during fire season. Never had to worry about it when I lived at the beach. Here? Whole new ballgame.
> ...



Not good, horrific. Is this a natural wild fire or arson? I know that idiots start some of these fires deliberate, IMHO they should be executed in many parts of the World at one point Arson was a Capital Offence.

Stay safe Gracie and Mr. Gracie, sending whatever positive vibes and also prayers for you and everyone and of course the BRAVE fire fighters who are so SELFLESS they go into these infernos, how they do it I don't know, they are very special human beings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> 
> Watch the vid. Mesmerizing and scarey all at once.
> I am gassed up and ready to roll if it starts heading this way. And if not this particular fire..any other that happens near me. This is a major fire zone during fire season. Never had to worry about it when I lived at the beach. Here? Whole new ballgame.
> ...



I have friends in Lake Tahoe they live there, I hope this thing doesn't go their way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 27, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> ...



HUMAN LIFE must come FIRST, human life must take paramount importance over Tree Hugging concerns.


----------



## McRocket (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> 
> Watch the vid. Mesmerizing and scarey all at once.
> I am gassed up and ready to roll if it starts heading this way. And if not this particular fire..any other that happens near me. This is a major fire zone during fire season. Never had to worry about it when I lived at the beach. Here? Whole new ballgame.
> ...



I sincerely hope everything turns out fine for you.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 27, 2018)

Stay safe Gracie - horrible to see another big fire in CA.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> ...


I lived for 17 years in Sacramento and 11 years on the SF Bay Area.

Tahoe is nearly a couple hundred miles apart from Redding/Shasta.  If this fire makes it to Tahoe, the entire eastern mountain range of the central valley would be ablaze.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> ...


Local news is KRCR and Action News. Both said a faulty car started the blaze. Which means...sparks from the underside I guess. Some idiots like to tow trailers and boats and shit with chains...which drags on the pavement, which causes sparks. I don't know what "faulty car" means and they don't either. The fires down south were from some asshole tossing flares out his window. He has been arrested.
Anyway...it is starting to head east INTO redding. And no...tahoe is not far. 
westwall ...I know you are somewhere in that area....you stay safe too!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

westwall said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> ...


Ah! There you are! I was thinking about you.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

Home

Home


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I was texting with my friends in Lake Tahoe, they say at the moment everything is okay there so hopefully it stays that way.

That POS with the flares out of his window, good he has been arrested as I comment IMHO he should be executed, deliberate Arson should be again a Capital Crime.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 28, 2018)

I worked for CDF during the summer of 71 and fought at least two fires in that very area. 

The manzanita and digger pine are downright explosive!


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2018)

This is terrible.

My family has had connections to the area for almost 90 years.


----------



## Tax Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Whiskeytown lake is a good place to get water.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> My family has had connections to the area for almost 90 years.



Yes terrible for humans and the animals, very scary the pictures are Apocalyptic. If the monster gets near then they should GTFO, you can replace brick and mortar, you can replace possessions, you cannot replace lives, so they should to be safe GTFO.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

Tornadoes. But not like usual ones. These are made from the flames. Trees uprooted, cars being moved around.
So far where I am...all is quiet but the air is awful. Smokey, ashy and makes my chest hurt a bit. So, I stay inside. Too hot to go outside anyway. How california is not a desert state beats me. The valley from north tip to south tip is nothing BUT an oven during the summers. Its awful I HATE it here. Except the winter, spring and fall. Summers are just horrendous.

I have the car ready..just in case. And it is not just me and Mr Gracie now. Its Casey the golden retriever, his owner,  her two cats and possibly 5 chickens. Plus our cat. And some of her stuff. 

I so wish I could go home for a month or two.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Tornadoes. But not like usual ones. These are made from the flames. Trees uprooted, cars being moved around.
> So far where I am...all is quiet but the air is awful. Smokey, ashy and makes my chest hurt a bit. So, I stay inside. Too hot to go outside anyway. How california is not a desert state beats me. The valley from north tip to south tip is nothing BUT an oven during the summers. Its awful I HATE it here. Except the winter, spring and fall. Summers are just horrendous.
> 
> I have the car ready..just in case. And it is not just me and Mr Gracie now. Its Casey the golden retriever, his owner,  her two cats and possibly 5 chickens. Plus our cat. And some of her stuff.
> ...



Here is map, you can see Redding and Lake Tahoe the distance, not sure what way the winds are carrying the wild fires up or down:


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

I am 13 miles east of Chico. Up in the mountains.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie, you are in my thoughts.  Stay safe.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't piss around Gracie.  Gather your family and leave for a few days.  I worry you may have an escape route for now, but it might be on fire when you try to leave.  Stay in touch with the officials, and don't go to bed hoping that you'll be ok.  
Keep coming back to this thread to let me know you are ok.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am 13 miles east of Chico. Up in the mountains.



You said you already had your bags packed, Gracie IMHO you need to GTFO it is best to be safe than sorry as The Irish Ram comments you do not want to get into the situation of being trapped with no escape route, you never know when the winds are going to turn and carry the wild fire in a new direction and you don't want to be trapped if they carry it nearer to you. Also keep in touch with any State Officials and also keep listening to any updates which I am sure they are having.

Get you, Mr. Gracie and all the animals in the auto and GTFO, hopefully you can all be accommodated in a hotel for a few days or perhaps a week.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie, just go.

Please.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie, just go.
> 
> Please.



Yes Gracie should GTFO like ASAP, just get everything into the auto and go.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






We are a long way away from the fire.  That being said we have our own issues with TRPA and clearing out the dead underbrush.  The entire Tahoe Basin is a time bomb waiting to go off.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am 13 miles east of Chico. Up in the mountains.



Hey sister, get 100 miles away from any fire please.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

If it comes to within 30 miles....color our asses gone!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

Meanwhile...drifter knows how to reach me...so does kat.
I live in Paradise Calif. If you hear on the news we are being evac'd....then you know we be gonersville southwest...to the coast!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> If it comes to within 30 miles....color our asses gone!



Yes and you better do that Gracie or if not I will be you


----------



## depotoo (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> If it comes to within 30 miles....color our asses gone!


Get out, please. At least get all your valuables and important documents, pictures, etc together and ready to go.  If you have pets, get them secured because they could freak and run, if they fire begins to get close.

Grandmother and two children killed in Carr Fire


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

We don't own much. My pc brain...fuck the monitor. MrGracies flat screen tv, two guns, ammo, our meds, the cat, important papers already stored in a box (no reason to unpack them since we have been living out of bins and suitcases the past year and a half), my furkids ashes in a box they are in, grab a few clothes (vans are already stocked with spare clothes and blankets), and swing by to pick up my friend, her two cats, 5 chickens, and Casey the dog. We be good to go!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh...and both vehicles are filled up with gas. We keep it that way and have been since we moved here.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Oh...and both vehicles are filled up with gas. We keep it that way and have been since we moved here.


Have different routes out if one gets blocked, also.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Oh...and both vehicles are filled up with gas.



Just like having money in the bank...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh, and be sure your friend already has the animals secured.  I don’t know how many people that lost their pets evacuating Big Island due to the volcano as they freaked out and got away last minute.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 28, 2018)

It's name the 'Carr Fire' because it was started close to the Carr Powerhouse near Whisketown Lake.   Local news say it was a vehicle mechanical problem but it is locally known that a trailer blew a tire which may have caused sparks.  The trailer was unhitched and the driver fled.   That's the story anyway.   Gov. Brown got it declared a national disaster by Washington yesterday after losses came up to criteria.  Now the State has access to more planes, FEMA, aid, etc.  Just over 80k acres, 500 structures destroyed.   Fire size doubled since yesterday, 5% contained, down from 15%.  Here's Cal Fire link with active fire map.

http://www.fire.ca.gov/current_incidents/incidentdetails/Index/2164


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Much as I hate to do it...here is a cnn report.
> 
> Watch the vid. Mesmerizing and scarey all at once.
> I am gassed up and ready to roll if it starts heading this way. And if not this particular fire..any other that happens near me. This is a major fire zone during fire season. Never had to worry about it when I lived at the beach. Here? Whole new ballgame.
> ...


Save as many animals as you can.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 28, 2018)

Some places are offering free food and others are offering discount lodging for evacuees.
Discounted, free services if you lost your home or are evacuated due to the Carr Fire


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 28, 2018)

Latest: Firelines are holding in downtown Redding, fire is spreading in unincorporated areas outside the City.  Spreadi


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 28, 2018)

Latest: 38,000 evacuated, 3 confirmed civilian deaths, looting has become an issue with one arrest of a parolee.   3500 firefighters on the ground in Shasta County.  As of 9:25 PDT.  Dedicated firefighting to stop spread to the East toward central Redding.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Latest: 38,000 evacuated, 3 confirmed civilian deaths, looting has become an issue with one arrest of a parolee.   3500 firefighters on the ground in Shasta County.  As of 9:25 PDT.  Dedicated firefighting to stop spread to the East toward central Redding.








Tragic for the family.  Hopefully they can save the downtown area.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


>



The images are just horrific. I must say I really don't understand the ecology of these fires at all. When I say "I don't understand" I don't mean that in a flippant way, I mean it entirely. My area is just soaked with moisture it seems like--I live near the Great Lakes so we get maybe two "red flag warnings" a year? When they pop up on alerts everyone says "what the heck is that?" It's just not something we deal with.

Just devastating. How sad too for that family of two great-grandchildren and a grandma. Tragic. Please be safe!


----------



## sparky (Jul 29, 2018)

wow......


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

Carr Fire grows to 89,194 acres, remains 5 percent contained

A total of 517 structures have been destroyed and 135 have been damaged.


Cal Fire says that extreme fire conditions continued to challenge firefighters on Saturday night. Erratic winds and hot dry conditions resulted in greater growth and increased fire behavior during night operations


----------



## Tax Man (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The area is volcanic in origins so there are very few flat areas. It is mostly steep hills and deep ravines. Last winter was not real wet but enough to get all the grasses growing so they can die an be fuel for fire.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

Still not heading this way..thankfully. But, I keep tabs on it and am still packed.
I feel for all those people...and especially all those animals, wild and domesticated.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

Latest: Hope grows as crews gain ground on deadly Carr Fire


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Still not heading this way..thankfully. But, I keep tabs on it and am still packed.
> I feel for all those people...and especially all those animals, wild and domesticated.


How are things there, Gracie?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Latest: Hope grows as crews gain ground on deadly Carr Fire



Ya thin ray of hope today...Thanks.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Latest: Hope grows as crews gain ground on deadly Carr Fire
> ...


You near there, too, Leo?  If so, stay safe.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



About 40 miles East up in the mtns.  People I know lost their homes.   Helping a family that lost theirs.  20 years ago my home went through a wildfire......The memories come back when tragedies like this happen.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

Leo, I am so sorry.  You will be blessed for helping them.  Stay safe. 





Leo123 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Jul 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> Even the firefighters have stopped trying to stop it and now are focusing on getting all those people out of there.
> I feel for the citizens..and the animals...that are going to be suffering over this horrible fire.


Well, the thing about that, why are we allowing housing to be built in these areas when developed areas are far less prone to such catastrophes? I am seeing  this in other states as well,  so called  desirable areas in the middle of the wilderness because it's far away from "minorities and poverty". Yuck, we can't live with all those poor minorities, they have such bad decorum and landscaping. But at least when the fires burn, they are the ones that set them. Usually because of the rich white elitists are being insensitive and stuff. Well, you don't like wild fires? Move to down town LA. Among  the poor and the rest of the human race, don't flee to wealthy ghettos in high fire-flood mud slide prone out lands.I am not feeling any pity for these people. They ran the wrong way.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 29, 2018)

What the hell!?!  That was totally uncalled for.





MaryL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Jul 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> What the hell!?!  That was totally uncalled for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My sympathies to the actual inherent  long term natives in the area, not the assholes that fled the urban center.  Actually call it a cold slap in the face, it's  past due. These communities  think they didn't deserve this. Well, please, they deserved it. These schmucks  never should have moved away from the urban center, and they dragged in innocent communities into their avoidance games. It's funny how  that works, karma and stuff.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 29, 2018)

This is depressing and heartbreakin. 
My husband and I lived a mile or so from Shasta Lake for years. The year before we move to MO a fire was in the cedars a block from my beautiful home. It stopped just there for some reason and we were lucky. 
This time it got the house and it feels terrible. Luckily, it was empty for renovations.
We've been in touch with many friends, both lucky and not lucky. I can't get in touch with my best friend who's home was two miles from ours. 

I hope this is over soon.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Seems the fire is headed West rather than east from what I just saw..........At least it shouldn't be heading towards Gracie........I hope.

Redding is very close to the fire now..........these things happen.........doesn't matter whether a lightning strike or a car started it.

It is why they should do small controlled burns from time to time...........small so they don't lose control of the burns.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 29, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am about an hour and a half away...south of Redding. If that thing gets within an hour of me..we are outta here. Scarey shit. That city has 90K people and ALL are bailing out of there. CHP tweeted "fire is out of control. LEAVE".
> ...



You are a wretched and arrogant piece of shit. Fuck off.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

deannalw said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Sorry for your loss and hope your friends are ok.................Just a quick question..........do they use controlled burns in those areas to remove the brush or let it sit to become a powder keg..............Not trying to put blame...........we use controlled burns where I live to get rid of the scrubs......


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

California is paying a hefty price for their BS. 

It won’t be long before they start begging taxpayers of other states for help.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




It's Cali, so you know it's crazy out there. I know BLM was always doing controlled burns, but they were inept so sometimes it wasn't so controlled. I'm not sure what the policy is on undergrowth and such, but it seems like it wasn't managed or removed from what I saw.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The Carr Fire started on Federal land where the forest service has a 'let it burn' policy thanks to environmental regulations that have consistently outlawed forest clean up, logging and firewood gathering permits.   Unfortunately, more populated rural areas near the national forests can suffer when fires jump national forest lines.   In the past, before these regulations when logging was largely permitted on federal land, logging companies would take care of fires.   Back then, bull dozer operators would just hop on their dozers and get to work containing the fire.  Today, the dozers have to be 'certified' and operators cannot start working without permission.  This CAN cause delays which could be deadly in fast spreading fires.  Also, because logging companies have been largely prohibited on BLM, there are not as many dozers available to make fire lines.  Cal Fire uses shovels and backfires more and more.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

deannalw said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



It's a 'let it burn' policy because wild fires are 'natural.'


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> California is paying a hefty price for their BS.
> 
> It won’t be long before they start begging taxpayers of other states for help.



Right now there are fire engines and fire companies in CA coming from all over the United States.  Thank God for them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


In our forest's the logging companies put in break lines.............just like you just said.........and make fire breaks..........by controlled burns........even if it isn't all burned they at least put in fire break areas.............

It is common sense to allow these fire breaks to be burned and built...........but as I thought........they play stupid with common sense and pay for it later.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Forest Fire Control

This is Louisiana.............we do the same here..........and it works.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Well, the thing about that, why are we allowing housing to be built in these areas when developed areas are far less prone to such catastrophes? I am seeing  this in other states as well,  so called  desirable areas in the middle of the wilderness because it's far away from "minorities and poverty". Yuck, we can't live with all those poor minorities, they have such bad decorum and landscaping. But at least when the fires burn, they are the ones that set them. Usually because of the rich white elitists are being insensitive and stuff. Well, you don't like wild fires? Move to down town LA. Among  the poor and the rest of the human race, don't flee to wealthy ghettos in high fire-flood mud slide prone out lands.I am not feeling any pity for these people. They ran the wrong way.



Hey, I live in a mountain, low population density, rural area.  This area was here LONG before any big city and, was founded by explorers hundreds of years BEFORE the huge population areas of LA and SF.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 29, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> California is paying a hefty price for their BS.
> 
> It won’t be long before they start begging taxpayers of other states for help.


It's karma,dude! I have been to say, Oakdale and up to the wineries up north to Yosemite . Back in 2006, I saw the burn scars and it was sad. I talked to the local   farmers and how much they felt dispossessed  by liberalism . Gay marriage or sanctuary cities for illegals, none of which was on  a popular referendum.Poor or middle class  Californians  feel let out by the leftist that just run roughshod over  the rest of us Americans, they think that's democracy.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

The smoke is awful....and its all over northern cali. I can't sit outside for very long because of the burning of my eyes and throat. The sun is muted too. I can imagine what its like further north of me. 

We have good winters here...lots of rain, snow. But its just enough to make things green early in the spring...then grow..then die when it gets in the 3 digits..then burn. And where I am and in Shasta...its all redwoods, ponderosa pines, oaks, walnut trees, etc. LOTS to burn if some schmuck pulls a trailer or boat and lets the chain drag on the pavement. Hell, I am afraid to pull over when I go to Oroville because underneath the car...its HOT. Pulling unto dead grass and weeds is just begging to start a fire. So..I don't pull over. At all.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

https://www.co.shasta.ca.us/docs/li...hd-docs/grading_handout.pdf?sfvrsn=c8ede441_0

The RED tape..............try to build the fire breaks and get your butts fined to death by the gov't...........no wonder they don't do the fire breaks......DOE is undermanned and funded from having too much land............and leave a powder keg that moves to private land......

Gov't in action again........and ineptness.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

Just a reminder..this thread is about the horrendous loss of life...a bulldozer guy trying to help, a great grandma and her two great grandkids, other folks. HOmes lost. Animals killed or running for their lives. Its not about who deserves what, politics or other crazy assed nasty remarks best left unsaid. Or better yet, those that have snarky remarks..kindly start your own thread, please. And I am asking nicely.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Just a reminder..this thread is about the horrendous loss of life...a bulldozer guy trying to help, a great grandma and her two great grandkids, other folks. HOmes lost. Animals killed or running for their lives. Its not about who deserves what, politics or other crazy assed nasty remarks best left unsaid. Or better yet, those that have snarky remarks..kindly start your own thread, please. And I am asking nicely.


I certainly wasn't trying to shift it............but I wanted to ask people living there about the issue of leaving a powder keg alone instead of taking measures to prevent the spread of fires.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> https://www.co.shasta.ca.us/docs/li...hd-docs/grading_handout.pdf?sfvrsn=c8ede441_0
> 
> The RED tape..............try to build the fire breaks and get your butts fined to death by the gov't...........no wonder they don't do the fire breaks......DOE is undermanned and funded from having too much land............and leave a powder keg that moves to private land......
> 
> Gov't in action again........and ineptness.



Environmentalists have infiltrated the resource management departments and this is the result.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder..this thread is about the horrendous loss of life...a bulldozer guy trying to help, a great grandma and her two great grandkids, other folks. HOmes lost. Animals killed or running for their lives. Its not about who deserves what, politics or other crazy assed nasty remarks best left unsaid. Or better yet, those that have snarky remarks..kindly start your own thread, please. And I am asking nicely.
> ...



No one voted for these outlandish regulations.  The People have little or no power over draconian enviornmental regulations.  Sorry but I don't mean to derail the thread but these deaths fall squarely on idiotic over-regulation.  There was no need for destruction and death form a wildfire on Federal land that spread to populated areas.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

Part of me wants to help, while another part says they need to learn. 

California is one of the most fucked up states in this country.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Doing away with common sense ..........common sense requires taking actions to burn off tender boxes...........building fire breaks to prevent the spread........it is common here and prevents any fire from spreading too far...........It is extremely wet here........so our chances of fire are far less.........but it is still done to prevent an uncontrolled fire.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 29, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the thing about that, why are we allowing housing to be built in these areas when developed areas are far less prone to such catastrophes? I am seeing  this in other states as well,  so called  desirable areas in the middle of the wilderness because it's far away from "minorities and poverty". Yuck, we can't live with all those poor minorities, they have such bad decorum and landscaping. But at least when the fires burn, they are the ones that set them. Usually because of the rich white elitists are being insensitive and stuff. Well, you don't like wild fires? Move to down town LA. Among  the poor and the rest of the human race, don't flee to wealthy ghettos in high fire-flood mud slide prone out lands.I am not feeling any pity for these people. They ran the wrong way.
> ...


You aren't whom I am aiming this blog too. I wish you a long and happy life.  Those urban interlopers that move specifically to such communities  because they want to escape urban crime and illegal aliens, then drive up the housing costs, and then have the nerve to complain about how unfair life is. I can't help but laugh at them. They deserve their fate.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Part of me wants to help, while another part says they need to learn.
> 
> California is one of the most fucked up states in this country.



Not all CA.....LA and SF are responsible for this clusterfuck.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

Housemate just got home from work. He said some people stopped in that were evacuated from Redding and are staying with their daughter. They said before they could get out of there, they could hear propane tanks exploding and the roar of the fire was so loud it sounded like a tornado and hurricane all rolled into one..but HOT, like a volcano. Air was so bad, it was like fog.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



You seem to cast to large of a net and have limited understanding of the problem.  Just sayin.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Fire Safety Laws - Ready For Wildfire
California law requires that homeowners in SRA clear out flammable materials such as brush or vegetation around their buildings to 100 feet (or the property line) to create a defensible space buffer. This helps halt the progress of an approaching wildfire and keeps firefighters safe while they defend your home.

The law also requires new homes to be constructed with fire-resistant materials. By building your home with materials like fire-resistant roofing, enclosed eaves and dual-paned windows, you are hardening your home and giving it a fighting chance to survive a wildfire.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder..this thread is about the horrendous loss of life...a bulldozer guy trying to help, a great grandma and her two great grandkids, other folks. HOmes lost. Animals killed or running for their lives. Its not about who deserves what, politics or other crazy assed nasty remarks best left unsaid. Or better yet, those that have snarky remarks..kindly start your own thread, please. And I am asking nicely.
> ...


No no...it was not aimed at you, hon. Its just a reminder. These fires have NOTHING to do with gay lifestyle or people moving to the forest and jacking up prices. Cali is suffering from drought. Now is not the time to find fault. Its to _share info like you and Leo did,_ condolences, well wishes, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Part of me wants to help, while another part says they need to learn.
> 
> California is one of the most fucked up states in this country.


It also FEEDS YOU!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/admin8327985/cdf/images/incidentfile2164_3725.pdf

latest update from the agency........so what areas are these SRA areas.............

Fireproof roofs...........someone explain that to me............clay???   Seems they have rules for everything except common sense.....do the fire breaks and you stop this.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

State of California

SRA fees............not much but the whole map is yellow tinted.......from their map........meaning that the entire rural state is pretty much SRA areas.........

Laws & Regulations - State of California

More red tape.............


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fire Safety Laws - Ready For Wildfire
> California law requires that homeowners in SRA clear out flammable materials such as brush or vegetation around their buildings to 100 feet (or the property line) to create a defensible space buffer. This helps halt the progress of an approaching wildfire and keeps firefighters safe while they defend your home.
> 
> The law also requires new homes to be constructed with fire-resistant materials. By building your home with materials like fire-resistant roofing, enclosed eaves and dual-paned windows, you are hardening your home and giving it a fighting chance to survive a wildfire.



It is also a good idea to cut lateral branches on trees up to at least 6 feet from the ground.   Grass fires can leap up and burn low tree branches and start a crown fire which is almost unstoppable as we see in the Carr Fire.


----------



## sparky (Jul 30, 2018)

Some conflagurations can leap roadway , they burn so hot trees explode from boiling sap , one can't _outrun_ them either.  

And then there are sorts who'll jump right on into it all


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2018)

I have been thinking people need to volunteer to help with these fires.  The fires are too big for just the trained firefighters to do the job.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 30, 2018)

sparky said:


> Some conflagurations can leap roadway , they burn so hot trees explode from boiling sap , one can't _outrun_ them either.
> 
> And then there are sorts who'll jump right on into it all


When I was fighting a fire near there in 71, I was starting a backfire at the edge of highway 299 ahead of the fire along with 3 other guys. For those who don't know what a backfire is, the idea is to burn potential fuel at the leading edge of a fire so as to try to prevent it from crossing a road, creek, etc.

Well, the fire came so fast, it overran us, we all jumped in the truck which was parked in the middle of the highway, and ducked.  In no time, it hopped right over us to the other side and when the air cleared enough to  pop our heads back up, we were behind the fire instead of ahead of it.

I think it was 117 that day as we were in the middle of a week of particularly hot weather.  Redding has the distinction of being the hottest place in the world north of the 40th parallel, but there is plenty to burn since it gets a good amount of rain in the winter.


----------



## sparky (Jul 30, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Some conflagurations can leap roadway , they burn so hot trees explode from boiling sap , one can't _outrun_ them either.
> ...



I can recall being asked to _'rake a break line_' with a few mates , which we did until the wind changed.  When the flames started at us, i got the grandious idea to play _jumpin' jack flash_.  As we were in nighthiches w/o any upper turnout, it ended badly for me.  My armpit and chest hairs were history.  My CO was not amused ....

ah, to be young ,hung, and fulla dung again!    ~S~


----------



## sparky (Jul 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I have been thinking people need to volunteer to help with these fires.  The fires are too big for just the trained firefighters to do the job.




FF support alone is a huge task, they need to hydrate (even if they don't know it) , need vitals taken, need a littel O2 now & then, need a bite to eat, need to desculate in some sane safe place before juminpin' back in   ~S~


----------



## sparky (Jul 30, 2018)

*"Fireman's Prayer"
*
_*When I am called to duty, God
whenever flames may rage,
give me the strength to save some life
Whatever be its age.*_
*
*
_*Help me to embrace a little child
before it’s too late,
or some older person
from the horror of that fate.*_
*
*
_*Enable me to be alert
and hear the weakest shout,
and quickly and efficiently
to put the fire out.*_
*
*
_*I want to fill my calling
and give the best in me,
to guard my neighbor
and protect his property.*_
*
*
_*and if according to my fate
I am to lose my life,
Please bless with your protecting hand
my children and my wife.*_

_*- Author Unknown.*_


----------

